# Older dog stopped eating after new puppy



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Diegocaladoo said:


> My 7 months old dog was a foodie, he didn't like food, he adored it.
> But since I got a new puppy this week he stopped eating.
> He used to eats 3 times a day, now he barely touches his breakfast, nibbles on his lunch and only eats well at dinner, but only if we push him to eat.
> 
> ...


There are going to be a lot of things that aren't easy about managing two puppies at once. You can start by getting a crate or an exercise pen (an ex pen is a wonderful thing if you don't own one, I recommend) and feed your younger puppy in the crate or pen. As they get older you can try to wean off the crate. This will be a long project for you but it will work out eventually.

Cut out the lunch time feeding for the older puppy, he doesn't need it. Just feed lunch and dinner. Give him a 10 minute window for each meal, when the younger puppy finishes eating and it's time to go outside, take up the older puppy's meal. Save it until dinner time. He will be hungry and eat if you don't feed him between meals. The newness will wear off and his metabolism will take over and he will eat better. I would bet it only takes a day or two. How much are you feeding him? His growth will start slowing down and he should only be getting approximately 2 cups of kibble per day depending on his activity level.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Nolefan is right about cutting the middle feeding for the older dog. Since the older dog is a pug, not a second golden, 2 cups per day may lead to an overweight pug, depending on what you are feeding. The amount on the bag is a guideline, usually an overage. Adjust the amount based on the dog's body. Overweight dogs are prone to bone issues, cancers, and poor health. Consider feeding the two dogs in separate rooms (like the bathroom) or in separate crates. A bit of low sodium broth over the food may also entice the pug to eat. 

Have you begun a tooth care routine for the pug? Little dogs, especially those with short muzzles like a pug, are prone to tooth decay that can be expensive to care for, caused horrid breath, shortens dog life, and may leave the dog toothless and gumming soft (more expense) foods and unable to keep his tongue in. A good tooth care habit now will really be worth it for your dog's senior years.

Welcome to the forum! I wish you much luck as you nurture two pups. It will be a big challenge to build a relationship with both of them so similar in age. It is critical that you do so or they will be companions to each other with little regard for you. Your golden is likely to respond very well in a puppy class and the things you learn there would help you as you work with your pug also.


----------

